

Google Buying Yahoo? - geekin
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203911804576649121183551678.html
It would be an interesting merger I guess.
======
davidu
The answer is no. It's no from every angle (financial, anti-trust, technical,
IP, strategy, etc.) except maybe some bizarre emotional angle where L&S want
to show Jerry that they won -- which I doubt exists since it's obvious to
everyone that L&S won a long time ago.

And the consequences of that emotional maybe are so large that it would also
be an easy no. So no, there is no chance of this happening.

------
eru
One of those headlines with a question mark, that can be answered with No.

------
titel
The full version of the article can be seen in Google's cache:
<http://bit.ly/tw9yGm>

